# Old School Alternative Energy



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I found a couple of pictures off another forum that I figured some of you might find interesting. It would appear to be some sort of micro-hydro electric.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool!

Reminds me of the wind power setup one of my uncles showed me from when he did laundry at a coal mine back in the 30's.

WWW


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, its a francis turbine...i have seen the automobile axle used in some plans that were around in the mid seventies.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Is that a Ford 9" rear axle?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

back from the 60's 70's there were lots of these Small-scale or micro hydroelectric systems, advertised for folks out far and off the grid, so far off they can't even get the grid to come to them without paying hundreds of thousands of dollars to pay for the poles and wire etc. ergo the Small-scale or micro hydroelectric systems where applicable and other types where there wasn't water. Even now there are folks using these quite effectively. as technology has gotten better, even today you buy landlocked property in a national forest or the like and you will see you might need one, best wishes,ray


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> Is that a Ford 9" rear axle?


I was thinking "Ford", but the model escaped me.

I have plans for a similar system reverberating around in my already pained head. I have an awful lot of dirt to move before any wheels start turning, though. Interpret that as you will. 

Great pics.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> Is that a Ford 9" rear axle?


Looks like it could be. I have a couple laying around, I don't know of too many other drop out center section rear ends from that era. I know a Ford 8.8 has a drop out section too but I think this picture is too old for that. Before you pointed that out I was figuring the picture to be older than that (40s maybe). Must be 60s.



Forerunner said:


> I have plans for a similar system reverberating around in my already pained head. I have an awful lot of dirt to move before any wheels start turning, though. Interpret that as you will.
> 
> Great pics.


I wish I had a stream near by, I've always wanted to try out micro hydro but my place now and the old place didn't have anything in the way of streams. I do have a small solar setup left over from the off-grid days but hydro would be the way to go.

My friend was telling me about the off-grid setup that was on his parent's farm in the 1920s. The farm was one of the first in the area to have electricity. I believe there was a massive generator hooked up to a windmill and a gas generator. Everything was wired for DC I believe. I think there might be some remnants of it left over. They had some sort of battery bank. From the sounds of it that was quite the setup in its' day. Might have to poke around this weekend and see if I can find anything


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

The generator looks like it came from an Otis elevator.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone here have experience setting up a three phase motor to generate power ?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The center section of the axle looks too long to me to be a Ford 9". Maybe a Chrysler 8-3/4"


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Forerunner . .Anybody here think they are gonna put a hydro system together--with out---moving a lot of 'dirt' is just kidding them selves.

wow . .look at the size of the feed pipe . . .Yes some one moved bunches of earth to put that in...............

Once-a-pon-a-time I came across a big ole mill surp two cylinder Wisconson kicking a Big three phase gen . . . .gotta be WWII stuff. . . . it sits on its own trailer
There it sits in the barn . . waiting for the day...............when I have run out of other projects.... Not sure what I would do with 3 phase here........


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> Forerunner . .Anybody here think they are gonna put a hydro system together--with out---moving a lot of 'dirt' is just kidding them selves.
> 
> wow . .look at the size of the feed pipe . . .Yes some one moved bunches of earth to put that in...............


I am not so sure of that. What it looks like to me is someone put a building over an existing creek and then used the pipe to get more pressure. Probably built a small ---- upstream with the pipe in the center. I know from boyhood experience building a dam isn't real hard. My friend built one when he was a kid and it permanently altered the course of the small stream. It hasn't gave out in the last 15 years. And even if it did I can't imagine it would be too hard to rebuild, if a couple of young boys can do it anyone can.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

With a steeper mountain type creek it could sure be done without a tremendous amount of effort. Around here, we don't have quite the grade.


----------

